# Link to New Reviews



## Karen G (Jul 20, 2005)

Could we have an item added to the blue bar above like "New Posts" that would be for "New Reviews". Since access to the TUG reviews is one of the main reasons to join TUG, it would be really nice to be able to access the new reviews easily.


----------



## JeffV (Jul 22, 2005)

Amen, this would be a very, very useful addition.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 22, 2005)

Our database programmer is working on a new front-end for the review system.  When it is put in place, the review links will go to it.


----------

